# oliver knott substrate



## John Starkey (1 Feb 2009)

Hi all,i notice on the oliver knott site he has brought out a range of substrates does anyone know anything about them,regards john


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Feb 2009)

i'm hearing its a bit like AS


----------



## Themuleous (3 Feb 2009)

Do you have a link?


----------



## John Starkey (3 Feb 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Do you have a link?



Hi Sam,
http://www.oliver-knott.givenmedia.de/


----------



## Voo (4 Feb 2009)

The guide says to add a fertilized substrate first then lay this over the top, so i'm guessing it's not an all-in-one like AS? 

Have to say his photo on the packet is a bit cheesy


----------



## Themuleous (4 Feb 2009)

Cheers John.  

Yeh uber cheesy! 

Looks like aquabasis.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Feb 2009)

Also the prices don't really compete with ADA, they are roughly the same or just over considering the pount now.


----------



## Aqua Essentials (4 Mar 2009)

Hi

We've now got the substrate in stock. Both normal and fine

It doesn't need anything below it either - just the same as Aquasoil.


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Mar 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Also the prices don't really compete with ADA, they are roughly the same or just over considering the pount now.


I was really surprised at the price, it's gotta be super special to command a higher price than AquaSoil.


			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Yeh uber cheesy!


I thought that too, in todays market IMO theres no place for poor marketing like that, it's competitor; Aquasoil is beautifully presented along with many of the other producers like Tropica etc, also, a full colour image would have added to the cost of production. If you look at the entire ADA range you'll see no more than three colours, same with tropica.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> it's gotta be super special to command a higher price that AquaSoil.



dont this go back to you paying over Â£100 for tweezers?....i don't see tweezers really being worthy of a Â£100+ price tag.


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Mar 2009)

I ain't paid Â£100 for tweezers pal?


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I ain't paid Â£100 for tweezers pal?



sorry i do apologies. i just thought i remember reading you used ada tweezers?....i must of read it wrong.


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Mar 2009)

I've got ADA tweezers but they wern't Â£100 and they were a gift.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Mar 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I've got ADA tweezers but they wern't Â£100 and they were a gift.



ahh, i see. nice gift man.


----------



## JamesM (5 Mar 2009)

You have to wonder who was in charge of marketing on this one  If the picture isn't bad enough, they go and use a standard Photoshop shape for the logo 

Depending on the scale of production, I highly doubt adding a full colour image has done anything to raise production costs, but as this is a new product, prices will start off high to cover costs. Sadly though, if it sells well, I doubt prices will change that much.

If this proves to be as good as Aqua Soil, one thing it will always have over ADA is availability. Like Red Sea Flora Base, Eco Complete and AquaBasis - it'll find its way in to many LFS eventually.


----------

